# new, and problem with feral kitten



## misslissa (Feb 17, 2010)

hello im new but i came looking for a place to ask advice about my kitten his name is cookie 
on Christmas eve i was at a elderly relatives home i was amazed by all the cats. i was told they wear feral and not to touch them well on my way out i saw this tiny little black and white thing huddled in the corner i went to him and picked him up and i knew then i had to help i put him in my coat and drove home the whole night i was worried he would die he just laid in a box and shivered but by the next morning he was doing better and eating hard food my two cats took to him well and i figured he would be fine but now two months later he still doesn't seem to have grown my vet said he seemed fine just under nurtured and he should have shot up but he is not he is at least 4 or 5 months old but seems the size of a 8 or 10 week old kitten and when i had a catch and release man come to fix the rest of the cats i found out that all of the cats are inbred including my cookie and to top it all off he is still skittish around everyone but me he hissed at the vet and tried to bite her 

if i posted wrong let me know and im sorry in advance


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome to CatForum and it does sound as if your kitty has some in-breeding issues, though I bet he hit the jackpot by landing a loving home with you :luv . Health and genetic issues may be his biggest challenges to overcome but I think you could improve his socialization skills by slowly increasing the amount of time he tolerates being handled and introduced to new people so he can slowly aclimatize and learn to feel comfortable and relaxed. Some cats respond very well and some do not, you'll just have to watch him and see what level he is comfortable at.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## misslissa (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank you, i was worried that i had posted wrong and upset someone i will actually be taking him with me when i go to work and from there he can get used to people who cant touch him and then ill let people approach him (i work in a local pet shop ) the reason im so surprised by his behavior was that he was very very friendly with me and my boyfriend and my dog and my two cats he just seems to hate other people


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, cats can be very territorial and possessive. On the other side of the coin, if you aren't someone they already *know* ... they usually aren't that interested in getting to know you. Unless there is something in it for them, like a reward. Petting or food treats. I think his behavior sounds normal.
A few of our cats love everybody. Most of our cats are ho-hum ambivalent. A few are okay with us and no one else. The ones who aren't okay with anyone else, I do try to at least get them socialized to the point where they realize they don't have to worry about visitors and it helps them to remain relaxed when company is over. Maybe going to work with you will help him become more socialized.
h


----------



## misslissa (Feb 17, 2010)

i hope so he really is a sweetie and ill bring his new best friend my yorkie with me so they will be able to keep each other company thear are no other animals in the shop so that wont be a problem and customers cant bring pets behind the counter so im hopeing this will help him


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I hope he lives a long and healthy life! He sounds like a sweetheart. Some cats don't like strangers. As long as he is loving with you and your husband. I'm so glad you rescued him!


----------

